# Macro photography in Parks,graveyards, playgrounds etc



## davholla (Mar 10, 2016)

Until now I have always taken photos in gardens or nature reserves (apart from Hyde Park which is full of photographers so doesn't matter).  However I am thinking about trying a nearby park, playground and graveyard.
Any advice, I am a little nervous as I am worried about public reaction?


----------

